# pronunciación - anime



## Hiro Sasaki

Hace mucho tiempo, cuando no estaban conocidos bien los anime japoneses,
Se escribía “animé”, según recuerdo. Ahora, se escribe “ anime “. De acuerdo 
con una regal de la gramática de español, el acento debe caer en la la 
segunda sílaba. Así, lo pronunciáis ? 
 
La verdad es que en japonés, pronunciamos “ánine”, aunque el acento no
Es tan fuerte como en espñol.
 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anime
 
Ahora, la RAE respeta las relglas de las lenguas extranjeras. 
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Rayines

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hace mucho tiempo, cuando no estaban conocidos bien los anime japoneses,
> Se escribía “animé”, según recuerdo. Ahora, se escribe “ anime “. De acuerdo
> con una regal de la gramática de español, el acento debe caer en la la
> segunda sílaba. Así, lo pronunciáis ?
> 
> La verdad es que en japonés, pronunciamos “ánine”, aunque el acento no
> Es tan fuerte como en espñol.
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anime
> 
> Ahora, la RAE respeta las relglas de las lenguas extranjeras.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Hola Hiro: tal como figura su traducción al español en wikipedia, es *anime*, palabra grave sin acento ortográfico, pues termina en vocal, pero su acento en la pronunciación recae sobre la *i*.


----------



## rq554

Yo he escuchado que en Argentina dicen Anim*e *con acento en la última sílaba. Lo oí en un programa llamado El Club del Anim*e*


----------



## Rayines

rq554 said:


> Yo he escuchado que en Argentina dicen Anim*e *con acento en la última sílaba. Lo oí en un programa llamado El Club del Anim*e*


Sí, en realidad, yo no conocía la palabra. Me guié por lo que encontré en wikipedia. Entonces es probable que se pronuncie como el francés "animé".


----------



## Jellby

Pues yo creo que en España siempre he oído "ánime"... o quizá es que nunca la he oído y es así como yo la pronunciaría 

P.D. ¿En lugar de "áni*n*e" quieres decir "áni*m*e"?


----------



## Ana_Fi

Yo el 99% de las veces he oído an*i*me y alguna vez he oído anim*é*. Pero nunca la pronunciación que dices que es correcta. Curioso.


----------



## Rayines

Bueno, entonces, la estadística de este hilo, hasta ahora (incluyendo dudas y repeticiones):
43 %: an*i*me.
43 %: anim*é*.
14 %: *á*nime.


----------



## pickypuck

Yo lo que he oído es an*i*me.

¡Olé!


----------



## Alicky

Yo escuché animé y ánime. Pero siempre dije ánime.


----------



## alc112

rq554 said:


> Yo he escuchado que en Argentina dicen Anim*e *con acento en la última sílaba. Lo oí en un programa llamado El Club del Anim*e*



Yo también.
Y como se supone que saben del tema, seguramente lo pronuncian bien, quien sabe.

Pero, ¿desde cuándo se dice an*i*me?


----------



## Alicky

alc112 said:


> Yo también.
> Y como se supone que saben del tema, seguramente lo pronuncian bien, quien sabe.
> 
> Pero, ¿desde cuándo se dice an*i*me?


 
Jajaja! Si, tendrían que saber, pero lo pronuncian mal. 
¿Quién mejor que Hiro para decirnos cual es la correcta pronunciación de ánime?


----------



## Rayines

Che, ¡qué macana!, me complican las estadísticas....


----------



## alc112

jajaja
Hacé la regla de tres simple:

No sé cuantos opinamos somos el 100%
Los que votaron por una opición son  X%

La cuenta es: Los que votaron por una opción x 100% / no sé cuantos opinamos


----------



## Rayines

alc112 said:


> jajaja
> Hacé la regla de tres simple:
> 
> No sé cuantos opinamos somos el 100%
> Los que votaron por una opición son X%
> 
> La cuenta es: Los que votaron por una opción x 100% / no sé cuantos opinamos


Con cuenta de tres simple (a boca de urna):
anim*é*:55,55%
an*i*me:44,44%
*á*nime:33,33%


----------



## Jellby

Rayines said:


> Con cuenta de tres simple (a boca de urna):
> anim*é*:55,55%
> an*i*me:44,44%
> *á*nime:33,33%



Total: 133,32%  

Por introducir otro dato: "anime" y "animé" pueden ser tiempos verbales del verbo "animar", mientras que "ánime" sólo se parece a "ánimo"


----------



## Alicky

Jellby said:


> Total: 133,32%
> 
> Por introducir otro dato: "anime" y "animé" pueden ser tiempos verbales del verbo "animar", mientras que "ánime" sólo se parece a "ánimo"


 

LOL


----------



## Rayines

Jellby said:


> Total: 133,32%


Sí, justamente, porque no cierra al 100%. Es un tipo de encuesta especial, que no sé cómo se llama. Es la única que podemos hacer acá, debido a las indecisiones.


----------



## mhp

¿Indecision? No creo. los argentinos siempre cuentan más de lo que hay, por si acaso, ¿sabes?


----------



## Alicky

mhp said:


> ¿Indecision? No creo. los argentinos siempre cuentan más de lo que hay, por si acaso, ¿sabes?


 
No, en realidad no sabemos contar*  . Vamos chicos, levanten la mano quienes odian matematica.
Creo que la suma da de mas porque se contaron posts que tenian dos versiones, como el mío y los indecisos.

*Además yo siempre digo: mejor que sobre y no que falte...


----------



## mhp

Algo que no entiendo bien: Hiro dice que anime se debe pronunciar «ánime» porque así se pronuncia en Japón. Pero «ánime» en Japón no significa lo que llamamos anime en español. En español, anime es una clase de animación que se produce en Japón con ciertos rasgos estéticos. En japonés, «ánime» significa cualquier clase de animación, pues a esto en español se llaman «animación»


----------



## Alicky

mhp said:


> Algo que no entiendo bien: Hiro dice que anime se debe pronunciar «ánime» porque así se pronuncia en Japón. Pero «ánime» en Japón no significa lo que llamamos anime en español. En español, anime es una clase de animación que se produce en Japón con ciertos rasgos estéticos. En japonés, «ánime» significa cualquier clase de animación, pues a esto en español se llaman «animación»


 
Si. Tenés razón, pero creo que Hiro está hablando de  la palabra "ánime" refiriéndose a la animación japonesa.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Rayines said:


> Bueno, entonces, la estadística de este hilo, hasta ahora (incluyendo dudas y repeticiones):
> 43 %: an*i*me.
> 43 %: anim*é*.
> 14 %: *á*nime.


 
Rayines,
 
Hace muchos años, más gente  escribía “ animé “. 14 % de “anime “es un gran avance, porque casi nadie escribia “anime “ antes. .
 
A proposito, he encontrado en una revista “Daikón”(Como maricón ), un tipo de rabano que cultivan los emigrantes japoneses  en Argentina. Su correcta pronunciación es “Dáikon “. Muchas gente inclina a 
pensar que sus propias maneras y sus creencias son correctas,. Asi.
ocurre antagonismo entre los musulmanes y cristianos. 
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## alc112

Éstas son las estadísticas:
ánime 3 42.85%
anime 2 28.57%
animé 2 28.57%

Da 99.99%, pero es porque está redondeado.


----------



## Jellby

Hiro Sasaki said:


> A proposito, he encontrado en una revista “Daikón”(Como maricón  ), un tipo de rabano que cultivan los emigrantes japoneses  en Argentina. Su correcta pronunciación es “Dáikon “. Muchas gente inclina a pensar que sus propias maneras y sus creencias son correctas,. Asi. ocurre antagonismo entre los musulmanes y cristianos.



También decimos "panorama" en lugar de "panórama" (griego), "taiga" en vez de "taigá" (ruso) y "élite" en vez de "elite" (francés)...


----------



## mhp

Jellby said:


> También decimos "panorama" en lugar de "panórama" (griego), "taiga" en vez de "taigá" (ruso) y "élite" en vez de "elite" (francés)...



 aikido, bonsái, bonzo, bushido, cantana, daimio, dan, futón, geisha, haraquiri, jiu-jistu, kamikaze, karaoke, kendo, maque, micado, moxa, quimón, samurái, sintóísmo, sogún, soja, sumo, tanka, tatami, yudo, zen.

  Pero no sé pronunciarlas en japonés


----------



## Jellby

"Catana", ¿no?

En algún sitio leí que "haraquiri" es un error de transcripción, el término utilizado en japones es "sepuku". Pero no sé si es cierto.


----------



## Soy Yo

el a*ni*me - resina del curbaril (El anime se usa contra las enfermedades reumáticas.

A*ni*me (1a y 2a persona, presente de subjuntivo, del verbo animar.

Ani*mé* (verbo, animar... 1a persona ("preterit")


----------



## Rayines

Bueno, me retiro de este hilo, porque en realidad tengo un total desconocimiento de lo que es un *á*nime/an*i*me/anim*é*, y hasta Hiro se ha ido un poco por las ramas . Good luck!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

More people used to write “samurái” and “samuráis “. Escribo en español “samurai “ pero para el plural, a veces escribo “samurais”. Fundamentalmente, palabras japonesas no tienen ninguna silaba “stressed strongly”. Pero, “ra” is stressed slightly. Es un acento muy sútil.
 
Algunos hispanicos ahora escribe “samurai” para el plural. Ellos ya saben.creo, que Japanese nouns no tiene forma del plural.
 
Cada vez más, se escribe más correctamente. Asi, la palabra “Seppuku” se usa bastante en lugar de “hara-kiri”. 
 
Yo escribo en en español : " El samurai cometió seppuku". Asi,
se comprende y es correcto. 
 
Pero, “Zen” no se pronuncia como “ze” en “zenith” en inglés. “Geisha” se pronuncia en Japón “geisha”.Se pronuncia “Jeisha “ ?
 
“Moxa” debe pronunciar “Mogusa”. 
 
No puedo explicar la pronunciación de muchas japalabras de origen
Japonés,
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Alicky

Hiro Sasaki said:


> More people used to write “samurái” and “samuráis “. Escribo en español “samurai “ pero para el plural, a veces escribo “samurais”. Fundamentalmente, palabras japonesas no tienen ninguna silaba “stressed strongly”. Pero, “ra” is stressed slightly. Es un acento muy sútil.
> 
> Algunos hispanicos ahora escribe “samurai” para el plural. Ellos ya saben.creo, que Japanese nouns no tiene forma del plural.
> 
> Cada vez más, se escribe más correctamente. Asi, la palabra “Seppuku” se usa bastante en lugar de “hara-kiri”.
> 
> Yo escribo en en español : " El samurai cometió seppuku". Asi,
> se comprende y es correcto.
> 
> Pero, “Zen” no se pronuncia como “ze” en “zenith” en inglés. “Geisha” se pronuncia en Japón “geisha”.Se pronuncia “Jeisha “ ?
> 
> “Moxa” debe pronunciar “Mogusa”.
> 
> No puedo explicar la pronunciación de muchas japalabras de origen
> Japonés,
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 

Hiro: las palabras japonesas que contienen ge/gi las pronunciamos con fonética japonesa, no con fonética española.(Todos los que vimos Karate Kid, acuerdense del Sr Miyagi /miyagui/) Decimos g_u_eisha, g_u_etsuyoubi, g_u_inkou etc, etc. Zen lo pronunciamos _s_en. En realidad, la pronunciación japonesa se mantiene bastante, salvo los sonidos za, zu, ze, zo que los convertimos en s por ejemplo y cambiamos de lugar los acentos, por darte unos pocos ejemplos.. Pero en general, se mantiene. Me parece que para el hispanoparlante es bastante fácil pronunciar el japonés, una vez que le enseñan correctamente la pronunciación de la palabra.


----------



## alc112

Alicky said:


> Me parece que para el hispanoparlante es bastante fácil pronunciar el japonés, una vez que le enseñan correctamente la pronunciación de la palabra.



imaginate, si hasta hay un cantante argentino (Alfredo Caseros) que cantó una canción en japonés (creo que se llamaba algo así como "Shimauta") y hasta se ganó un premio por eso.


----------



## Alicky

alc112 said:


> imáginate, si hasta hay un cantante argentino (Alfredo? Caseros) que contó una canción en japonés (croe que se llamaba algo así como "Shimauta") y hasta se ganó un premio por eso.


 
Es verdad, se llamaba Shima Uta. Y si, era don Alfredito. Te digo que la cantó muy bien porque he visto a japoneses (ancianitos) llorando de emoción mientras Caseros cantaba.


----------



## Sofia29

Jellby said:


> También decimos "panorama" en lugar de "panórama" (griego), "taiga" en vez de "taigá" (ruso) y "élite" en vez de "elite" (francés)...


 
No me quedó claro cómo pronunciás "élite". ¿La pronunciás como esdrújula y decís le e del final, parecido a "hélice"? ¿O no pronunciás la e del final? Yo siempre oí y dije "el*í*t".


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

"Shimauta " es el nombre de esa cancion particular. Pero, es una palabra
generica que significa " Cancion de nuestra isla ". Son canciones de las 
Islas de Okinawa y de Amami. Unas escalas musicales faltantes que 
tiene la musica occidental, lo cual produce un sentimiento peculiar.

En las islas, se desarrollo una cultura rica y peculiar y diferente de la cultura homogenea de Japon porque estaba tan alejado de los movimientos culturales y politicos de Japon. A ellos les gusta bailar y cantar.  Las islas aportan una diversidad a la cultura japonesa. Los 
habitantes en Osaka y Tokio ya pueden comprar pepinos "Nigauri " 
en supermercados y preparan platos de Okinawa en hogar. 

El compsitor y el cantor de esa cansion no es Okinawense pero fue 
encantado por la belleza de Okinawa y se le ocurrio la tragica Segunda
Guerra Mundial. 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Jellby

Sofia29 said:


> No me quedó claro cómo pronunciás "élite". ¿La pronunciás como esdrújula y decís le e del final, parecido a "hélice"? ¿O no pronunciás la e del final? Yo siempre oí y dije "el*í*t".



La pronuncio (y es lo normal en España) como se escribe en español: élite (estrújula y con "e" final), y así está recogida en el DRAE. Igual que "samurái", con acento y plural con "s", puede que no sea fiel a la morfología japonesa, pero es una palabra castellanizada, como tantísimas otras.


----------

